
Semantic image synthesis and learning a generative model from a single image - sergioskar
https://theaisummer.com/gan-computer-vision-semantic-synthesis/
======
Tiki
[http://nvidia-research-mingyuliu.com/gaugan/](http://nvidia-research-
mingyuliu.com/gaugan/)

The demo is fun! Thanks for sharing!

~~~
Daub
The demo is fun, and I got some very groovy results. However, the UI is very
difficult to navigate, even for a demo. In all computer engineering schools,
there should be compulsory UI design class.

